# UK version of buildmyled.com



## Laurie Dear (19 May 2015)

Hi,

I have recently acquired a 30litre (38cm x29cm x 28cm tank) to replace a fluval chi. A 30cm beamwork LED light was supplied with it (which does not fit length ways across the tank annoyingly) but from what i've read is underpowered due to the 0.5W emitters fitted. 

I have heard of the website in american "buildmyled.com" and read reviews of them being fantastic. But being in American, if bought one is likely to face custom charges on top of the price paid and the shipping (if it isn't free, which i doubt). 

So my question is, i was wondering if there was a UK company that is SIMILAR to the American company, buildmyled.com. 

If not, does anyone have any suggestions for lighting to produce medium light, in terms of PAR. 

Thank you. Any advice is welcome 

Cheers

Laurie


----------



## Sk3lly (19 May 2015)

Cant help much but i can say i have a BML light fixture. Indeed they are pretty damn impressive. In reality though light is not needed at that intensity. You've only got to visit the american forums to see the huge algae problem threads. Their international shipping is not free and is not cheap either. You do also get hit with a customs tax, which i was not aware of at the time. Very naive of me.

Great light though  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abrooks12376 (19 May 2015)

Easy on the American algae farms good sir I heard a story once, a friend in America bought the fixture and gifted it over seas, no taxes paid in that story.
They are excellent rigs!


----------



## Laurie Dear (19 May 2015)

Yeh, I've heard gifted aren't changed customs. But I've still been changed customs on gifted lol. Ok so doesn't appear, from the comments, that there is a company in the UK similar. Does anyone have any suggestions on lighting for the tank?


----------



## forever (21 May 2015)

Shame really, I am looking for a custom setup, but cannot find anything ...


----------



## Laurie Dear (22 May 2015)

So, does anyone have any advice on a lighting set up for a 38cm long tank to produce medium light?


----------



## abrooks12376 (22 May 2015)

Laurie Dear said:


> So, does anyone have any advice on a lighting set up for a 38cm long tank to produce medium light?


Can you get your hands on a finnex planted plus?


----------



## Laurie Dear (22 May 2015)

I'd love to but I'm afraid custom charges would apply to that option. Sorry I forgot to mention I'm in the UK. I could try look for a 2nd hand.


----------



## abrooks12376 (22 May 2015)

Laurie Dear said:


> I'd love to but I'm afraid custom charges would apply to that option. Sorry I forgot to mention I'm in the UK. I could try look for a 2nd hand.


I know.. could have sworn it was offered on amazon UK??I'm searching maybe it was before..


----------



## Laurie Dear (22 May 2015)

Oh sweet. That would be pretty epic if so


----------



## abrooks12376 (22 May 2015)

I'm sorry, seems it's no longer available on there these have a strong following on the planted tank.. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...mswork+led&dpPl=1&dpID=41ERZNEsnlL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Laurie Dear (22 May 2015)

Those are way too big anyway though! Thanks. My tank is 38cm long... Odd length which is annoying.


----------



## abrooks12376 (22 May 2015)

Laurie Dear said:


> Those are way too big anyway though! Thanks. My tank is 38cm long... Odd length which is annoying.


They offer different sizes, you check ebay?


----------



## Laurie Dear (22 May 2015)

Not yet. I didn't think they went down to 1ft lighting tbh. I will in the morning. Thanks for the suggestion!  Appreciated


----------



## Rahms (22 May 2015)

Finnex stuff doesn't seem to exist in the UK, I wouldn't bother looking for it! If you want medium light I'm pretty sure any of the "new" LED units can easily provide that, especially on a small tank. I've got the UP aqua pro-U (mouthful) and have it dimmed right down, and I'm still getting noticable growth of my wallichii week on week. I'll be trying a carpet in june, which I suppose is the "real" test, but I don't anticipate lack of light being the problem.

There's also a beamswork fixture but I don't think its dimmable. You could also use standard tubes? A single T5 will probably put you in high light if the tank is shallow


----------



## Laurie Dear (22 May 2015)

Rahms said:


> Finnex stuff doesn't seem to exist in the UK, I wouldn't bother looking for it! If you want medium light I'm pretty sure any of the "new" LED units can easily provide that, especially on a small tank. I've got the UP aqua pro-U (mouthful) and have it dimmed right down, and I'm still getting noticable growth of my wallichii week on week. I'll be trying a carpet in june, which I suppose is the "real" test, but I don't anticipate lack of light being the problem.
> 
> There's also a beamswork fixture but I don't think its dimmable. You could also use standard tubes? A single T5 will probably put you in high light if the tank is shallow



I got a beamswork atm, but have read they're pretty poor cause they're only 0.5w LED. 

Is the UP aqua pro U a Chinese brand? http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/up-pro-led-light-u-series-p-60cm

If so I have this on another tank, and didn't think they did one smaller than 60cm. How are you dimming yours as mine didn't come with a dimmer. 

Cheers


----------



## Rahms (22 May 2015)

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/lighting/products/up-pro-led-light-u-series-p-45cm

45cm. They've put the prices up though, I paid £65 for the 60cm. I'm certain its chinese made, but the UP pro Z (older version) had a good reputation from what I saw on google, so I took the risk! I'm just using a cheap inline dimmer, seems to work:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=351287502413&view=all&tid=665913247022


----------



## Laurie Dear (22 May 2015)

OK cool. I can look into wonder how to make 45cm fit 38cm. Thanks for telling me about that! Very useful. I've just seen they also do a nano clip on one, so will look into that one too!


----------



## Rahms (22 May 2015)

the feet are free to slide along the light, so you should be able to fit even your 60cm on a 38cm aquarium. But yeah there's probably something adequate out there for a lot less money


----------



## Laurie Dear (22 May 2015)

AH Mate you're a life saver haha can't believe I didn't know that. Amazing.


----------

